# PuqPress Price Reduction



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

PuqPress Price reduction

RRP£295 + VAT

Reduced by £100

ONLY 58mm left

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/PuqPress%20Automatic%20Tamper


----------

